# DEATH IN THE FISHING NET. A man pulls his wife's body from the sea



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

_*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.*_

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

_*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.*_' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

*'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'*

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review*.

'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

*'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

Five Star Review.*

'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

*'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

Five Star Review.*

'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

*'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'*

*Five Star Review.*

'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century*.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.*
*
Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*
_
'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.*

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*[/b]. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review*.

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.*

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murde*r. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder.* His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'
_
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder.* His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century*.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

_'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.*

'_This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'_

Death in The Fishing Net
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

Five Star Review.

'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening. Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'

Death in The Fishing Net
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers. Each a blend of powerful, page-turning narrative where the human drama could be taken straight from the 21st century.' *John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*Nearly a year after Monroe Lidlington hauled his wife's dead body from the sea, he's arrested and charged with her murder*. His new wife, Stevie - twenty years younger than him - and his son, Greg, reluctantly come to the view that he's guilty until Greg unearths a massive cover-up by his mother's ex-employees that points to Monroe being set-up. While Monroe's guilt seems in doubt, tragedy strikes.

'A gripping, page-turning story, with an ending so poignant that some readers will reach for the tissues.'

*Five Star Review.

'This is a short novel, which I was able to read in an evening.* Nevertheless it is packed with action and stuffed with believable characters. Monroe has a row with his wife, after which she leaves him. She is found murdered shortly afterwards. He later meets a new woman, Stevie, and they marry. Stevie, through a series of discoveries, comes to believe that Monroe himself did away with his first wife. We follow her and Monroe's son Greg as they try to make sense of all this and begin to unravel the truth.
The writing is very good, crisp and immediate. I was very soon sucked in to the story and made to care about the characters. I found Stevie and Greg to be very sympathetic characters although perhaps the Police Inspector was too rude to be true! (Maybe I've only met the polite ones?) The last part of the story, as we came to realise what had happened, became very tense and exciting. A great little read, this!'

Playing Harry
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210493
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-The-Fishing-Net-ebook/dp/B008UAQRX6
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/death-in-the-fishing-net-nick-wastnage/1112440197?ean=2940044758223


----------

